# دعونا وشأننا ( بقلمى ) !!!!



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2010)

*جئت  تسبقنى تساؤلاتى دون بحث عن حلول فالحل فى يد من بيده الامر 
اهذا الموقف الذى نعيشه الان  يندرج تحت بند لعبة سياسيه أم اغراء دينى
احقاً بعد هذا العمر الطويل لاقباط مصر وجدوا قضاتنا حماة العدل بالميزان  ان الظلم الواقع على الاقباط فى هذا البلد هو فى الاساس ظلم تطبيق شريعتنا على زواجنا !!!
وهل اتوا اخيراً ليقوموا بدور الملائكه المنقذه لانتشالنا من براثن تعذيبنا لانفسنا ؟؟؟
يا لهم من رحما ء 
ويا له من مستقبل راااائع سنعيش فيه ونحن مدللون من اخوتنا المسلمون الساهرون على راحتنا
 ويا لحظكوا الرائع يا اازواجنا ففى الغد ايضاً سيطالبون بحقكم فى الزواج باربعه وستصبح الحياه ورديه :smil8:
وقد يتحفكم الحظ بما هو اكثر فنجدكم تتعينون فى المراكز المهمه والحساسه فى البلد وتتخاطفكم الوظائف الذهبيه 
ولكننا وقتها سوف نحتار كثيراً انذهب للكنيسه التى بأول الشارع أم فى  منتصفه أم التى توجد فى اخره فالكنائس ستصبح كثيره وفى متناول الجميع وادعوا للقضاء بالبقاء
يا هنانا بالعدل الذى سيطبق بقوة القانون وحماية القضاء  عندما تتساوى الرؤوس وترتاح النفوس ونصلى كل حين فى اى مكان فى منزل كان او دكان دون الخروج لنجد عربات الامن المركزى تحاصر المكان وتستنكر جريمتنا الشنعاء فى حق الوطن فوقتها سنكون فى حماية القانون ورعاية احبائنا القضاه الباحثون عن حقنا وسط ركام سنوات طويله من القهر والحرمان
ويا سعدنا  ستنتهى كل الجرائم الارهابيه فى حقنا وتصبح حادثة نجع حمادى فى طى التاريخ هى نهاية عصر الاستشهاد واخر حوادث المختلون عقلياً ونفسياً فالقضاء سيسكن بجانبنا لحمايتنا وللسهر على راحتنا وامننا وليذهب اى غول ووحش للجحيم  ولتبقى محبة قضاتنا و اهتمامهم الساهر من اجل سعادتنا وراحتنا
ويبقى السؤال هل ما نعيشه الان لعبة سياسيه تبحث عن مشكله مفتعله تلهينا عن دم اولادنا واخواتنا فى نجع حمادى الذى ما زال يسيل  نازفاً صارخاً فى قلوبنا فنشكر الله كثيرااً على انتهاء المشكله بتدخل رئاسى او اى مستوى ذو نفوذ ونصير محرجين جداااا من ان نطالب بالمزيد وكفانا تكرمهم بالعفو عن البابا وعن معتقداتنا 
ام انه نوع جديد على سبيل التغيير من الاضطهاد الدينى الاتى عبر القضاء هذه المره بعيداً عن الشرطه ومختلينها
ام ان الموضوع اكبر من كونه  سياسه او دين والغرض الاساسى هو  قيامهم بدور الصدر الحنون  صاحب القدره على احتضان مظاليمنا والطبطبه عليهم والثمن معروف
 اترضون اسيادنا القضاه ان يناقشكم احد فى مدى ظلم الشرع للمرأه التى يتزوج عليها زوجها مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت ايمانه ام انها شريعه مقدسه لا يجوز لاحد المساس بها او الاقتراب منها
دعونا وشأننا
دعونا وشأننا فنحن نرضى بشريعتنا وبحكم كتابنا المقدس ولن نتخذ شريعه اخرى سواه فنحن نرى فيه ما تعمى عيونكم عن رؤيته
سامحونى ان كنت استخدمت بعض العبارات الساخره ولكن شر البلية ما يضحك بالفعل
ولكنى فى حيرة واحاول ان افهم لماذا الان 
واين كانوا عندما كنا نصرخ من اضطهادتنا ومسلسل تصفيتنا المستمر يتكرر دون ان يحكموا بعدلهم القاطع الذى نراه الان يقف وبشده فى وجه البابا شنوده يتهمونه بالظلم والتعنت فى حين نراهم يأجلون الحكم بالعدل على من اسال دمائنا بلا رحمه
ان كنتم تبحثون عن حقنا فاسألونا اولا كيف نراه
تحياتى :Love_Letter_Open:
*


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

*لا تعليق !!!*
*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا*
*شكرا جزيلا لكتابة الموضوع *
*الاكثر من رائع*
*تسلم ايديكى *
*ربنا يحميكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 يونيو 2010)

روعه يامامتى الغاليه بجد مافيش تعليق اقدر اقوله لكلامك دا غير ربنا يرحم  ربنا موجود مامتى الغاليه


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2010)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد يا دونا 

موضوع مهم جداااااااااا

الاضطهاد هيفضل مستمر 

لكن ربنا موجود وعالم بكل شىء 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

*فى منتهى الجمال يا دونا
جميلة اوى اوى 
دام لنا قلمك وكتاباتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*روووووووووووووعة يا دونا
**ميرسي ليكي
ربنا معنا ومش هيسينا
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*رائع جدا يا دونا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *لا تعليق !!!*
> *راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا*
> *شكرا جزيلا لكتابة الموضوع *
> *الاكثر من رائع*
> ...



*ميرررسى يا ميسووو على المشاركه 
ونشكر ربنا ان كلمته هى الابقى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> روعه يامامتى الغاليه بجد مافيش تعليق اقدر اقوله لكلامك دا غير ربنا يرحم  ربنا موجود مامتى الغاليه



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد يا دونا
> 
> موضوع مهم جداااااااااا
> 
> ...



*اهلا بالا ضطهاد طالما لمجد اسم الرب يا كاندى
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ​



*اكيد موجود
ميرررسى ابو تربوووو *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *فى منتهى الجمال يا دونا
> جميلة اوى اوى
> دام لنا قلمك وكتاباتك​*



*ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق بونى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة يا دونا
> **ميرسي ليكي
> ربنا معنا ومش هيسينا
> *​



*اكيد يا حبيبتى ربنا معانا فى كل خطوه
ميرررسى يا قمرايتى :Love_Letter_Open: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *رائع جدا يا دونا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*



*ميرررسى خالص يا كوبتك
ربنا معاك*


----------



## ارووجة (7 أغسطس 2010)

راائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع رائع يا دونا يا جميلة 

رائع فكراً وسخريتاً واسلوباً 

الرب يبارك في فكرك وحياتك وايمانك بمسييحيتنا​*


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ايةدة دونا  عملت انتفاضة ولااية
عندك حق فعلا ان صوتك يعلى الامر زاد عن الحد
مش كفاية الاضهاد والمشاكل والارهاب ضدنا  لاوصلت انهم يدخلوا فى عقيدتنا اية دةمش عارف
دةانا لاقيت موضوع علىالنت  عنوانة ( فى عصر لايجرؤ فبة بابا الفاتيكان عن رفض احكام القضاء البابا شنودة لايلتزم بها ) فية هبل وتخلف اكتر من كدة  مال القضاء والقانون بالثوابت والشرائع الدينية لعقديتنا ؟؟
ربنا يرحمنا
كلاماتك دونا قوية ومعبرة عن حالنا الان
*


----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2010)

*"من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح.أشدّة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف\" رو: 35-8 

اعزائي, لقد أقتربت نهاية ابليس و جنده و شارفت على الانتهاء, فأصبح كالمارد الأعمى يضرب في كل الاتجاهات و لجأ الى استعمال كافة اسلحته, و تسخير كل جنده و اعوانه اولاد الظلمة و الذين ليسوا بالحقيقة الا وحوش جبانة تحمل أشكالاً آدمية’ و ليسوا إلاعبدة أوثان يتبعون إله دموي, سفاح, متعطش لدماء بريئة, إله يطالب بالمزيد من الدمار و القتل و سفك الدماء و ذلك بهدف نشر الذعر و الخوف بين اولاد و بنات المسيح.

و لكن لا يعلم هؤلاء القتلة بان جرائمهم اللاخلاقية, و اللانسانية من قتل و اضطهاد و هتك اعراض و سلب ممتلكات لا تثني عزم هؤلاء الذين آمنوا بالرب الاله رب المجد عن ايمانهم, لانهم واثقون بانهم سوف ينتصرون بربهم الذي احبهم.
ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> راائع
> ربنا يباركك



*ميررررررسى يا اروووجتى :66:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا دونا يا جميلة
> 
> رائع فكراً وسخريتاً واسلوباً
> 
> الرب يبارك في فكرك وحياتك وايمانك بمسييحيتنا​*



*ميرررسى يا حبيبة قلبى
وحشتينى بجد​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ايةدة دونا  عملت انتفاضة ولااية
> عندك حق فعلا ان صوتك يعلى الامر زاد عن الحد
> مش كفاية الاضهاد والمشاكل والارهاب ضدنا  لاوصلت انهم يدخلوا فى عقيدتنا اية دةمش عارف
> دةانا لاقيت موضوع علىالنت  عنوانة ( فى عصر لايجرؤ فبة بابا الفاتيكان عن رفض احكام القضاء البابا شنودة لايلتزم بها ) فية هبل وتخلف اكتر من كدة  مال القضاء والقانون بالثوابت والشرائع الدينية لعقديتنا ؟؟
> ...



*المهم رد فعلنا يكون دايما على المستوى المطلوب
نورت يا حسبووو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *"من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح.أشدّة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف\" رو: 35-8
> 
> اعزائي, لقد أقتربت نهاية ابليس و جنده و شارفت على الانتهاء, فأصبح كالمارد الأعمى يضرب في كل الاتجاهات و لجأ الى استعمال كافة اسلحته, و تسخير كل جنده و اعوانه اولاد الظلمة و الذين ليسوا بالحقيقة الا وحوش جبانة تحمل أشكالاً آدمية’ و ليسوا إلاعبدة أوثان يتبعون إله دموي, سفاح, متعطش لدماء بريئة, إله يطالب بالمزيد من الدمار و القتل و سفك الدماء و ذلك بهدف نشر الذعر و الخوف بين اولاد و بنات المسيح.
> 
> ...



*هو بقى جميل بمرورك المميز عليه يا اجمل هابى
ميرررسى يا قمررر*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اختي الغالية...

الرب يسامحهم...

والرب يكون معنا...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب ينصركم ويحقق العدل

رائع يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> شكرا لك اختي الغالية...
> 
> الرب يسامحهم...
> 
> ...



*امين يا رب كن معنا
الف شكر لمرورك الغالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الرب ينصركم ويحقق العدل
> 
> رائع يا دونا



*امين يا رب
نورت كليمووو
ربنا معاك*


----------



## نصر 29 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

:t26:

روقى يا دونا شويه هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> :t26:
> 
> روقى يا دونا شويه هههههههههههههههه



*تاريخ الموضوع قديم وقت اصدار الحكم العجيب الغريب المريب 
بس انت عارف بقى انا بتأخر فى الردود :closedeye هههههه
ولا انت كنت مع الحكم ده وموافق عليه  :t9: *


----------



## نصر 29 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تاريخ الموضوع قديم وقت اصدار الحكم العجيب الغريب المريب
> بس انت عارف بقى انا بتأخر فى الردود :closedeye هههههه
> ولا انت كنت مع الحكم ده وموافق عليه  :t9: *



لا موضوع الحكم ده انا مش من حقى اقول راى فيه ولا حق اى حد يقول راى فيه غير القساوسه 

الشريعه تنص على انكم تتحاكمون بما فى كتابكم 

فعلمائكم هما يقولوا الحكم متوافق ولا غير متوافق .. نحن خارج الموضوع ده 

وبعدين القضاء مش ممثل للمسلمين القضاء ده جهه فى الدوله


----------



## نصر 29 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ده القضاء مش مخلينا احنا كمسلمين نتحاكم بشريعتنا اللى فى القرأن 
فلو عرفتوا تحلوا مشكلتكم معاهم ابقوا خدونا معاكم وخليهم يطبقوا شريعتنا احنا كمان ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جااااااامد ومهم جداااا
مرسي ليكي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا موضوع الحكم ده انا مش من حقى اقول راى فيه ولا حق اى حد يقول راى فيه غير القساوسه
> 
> الشريعه تنص على انكم تتحاكمون بما فى كتابكم
> 
> ...



*كلام بجد جميل وانا اما سألتك كان قصدى موافق على اننا ننفذ حكم بيخالف شريعتنا ولا لا 
بس قولى بقى  هو القاضى ده اللى هو مسلم مكانش يعرف كتابنا بيقول ايه ولا مكانش يعرف ان القرأن قال نتحاكم باللى فى كتابنا :gy0000:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> ده القضاء مش مخلينا احنا كمسلمين نتحاكم بشريعتنا اللى فى القرأن
> فلو عرفتوا تحلوا مشكلتكم معاهم ابقوا خدونا معاكم وخليهم يطبقوا شريعتنا احنا كمان ههههههههههههههههه



*ياااااادى الحقد بقى ههههههه
لا بص يا نصر فى حاجات متنفعش تتكسر فى اى عقيده
على سبيل المثال هل ينفع بكره يجى قاضى يحكم بمنع واحد مسلم انه يطلق مراته مثلا أو يقوله مش من حقك تتجوز 4 
بالظبط احنا كده كتابنا بيقول  مفيش طلاق وبوضوح يبقى ازاى يجى اى قاضى اياً كانت ديانته يقول روحوا اتطلقوا والادهى ان دينه بيقوله سيب العالم دى يحكمها كتابها هو بقى قرر يكسر كل الشرايع 
وصلت ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جااااااامد ومهم جداااا
> مرسي ليكي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​



*ميرررسى غاليتى
نورتى الموضوع يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## نصر 29 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كلام بجد جميل وانا اما سألتك كان قصدى موافق على اننا ننفذ حكم بيخالف شريعتنا ولا لا
> بس قولى بقى  هو القاضى ده اللى هو مسلم مكانش يعرف كتابنا بيقول ايه ولا مكانش يعرف ان القرأن قال نتحاكم باللى فى كتابنا :gy0000:*



لا استنى بقى عشان انتى وقعتى نفسك تحت ضرسى هههههههههههه 

القاضى ده اللى هو مسلم ..!! الكلام ده اللى ودى الدنيا فى داهيه بقى ههههههه ليه لان القاضى هنا مقيد بالقانون مسلم مسيحى يهودى .. يعنى لو كان مسيحى كان هايقدر يعمل ايه ولا يقدر يحكم غير بمواد القانون 

اللى هى متنيله اساسا واسف على لفظ متنيله دى بس دى الحقيقه 

فالمشكله من فوق مش من عند القاضى .. فشوفى ثقافتنا بقى كان نزار قبانى بيقول بتين جمال اوى هاقلهوملك بقى

اقمنا نصف دنيانا على حكم وامثال
وشيدنا مزارات لاف والف دجال

فشوفى كلنا بنتألم من الفتنه وخايفين منها وفى الحقيقه احنا بنعملها بادينا ومش حاسيين

الحقيقه ان دى مشكله مع الشعب ومش عايز اقول المسيحيين عشان مبقاش عنصرى فالمشكله بين النظام والشعب 
نقوم نحولها بقدرة قادر ونقول المسلمين مش عايزينا ومش سيبينا فى حالنا طب ده ينفع 

واحنا مالنا اصلا هى هاتطبق علينا اطلقوا اتجوزوا ده دينكم ودى احكامكم واحنا لنا ديننا واحكامنا 






Dona Nabil قال:


> *ياااااادى الحقد بقى ههههههه
> لا بص يا نصر فى حاجات متنفعش تتكسر فى اى عقيده
> على سبيل المثال هل ينفع بكره يجى قاضى يحكم بمنع واحد مسلم انه يطلق مراته مثلا أو يقوله مش من حقك تتجوز 4
> بالظبط احنا كده كتابنا بيقول  مفيش طلاق وبوضوح يبقى ازاى يجى اى قاضى اياً كانت ديانته يقول روحوا اتطلقوا والادهى ان دينه بيقوله سيب العالم دى يحكمها كتابها هو بقى قرر يكسر كل الشرايع
> وصلت ؟؟*



لا طبعا مينفعش وانا مش معترض بس انتى عارفه ان فى مشكله بتاع لائحه 48 وعارف كل الملابسات اللى ممكن تحكيهالى عنها وانا مش ضد ولا المسلمين ضد انكم تتحاكموا بشريعتكم وفقا لشروحات علمائكم 

بس مشكله مختصمين فيها النظام زى ما احنا نفسنا مختصمين النظام فى حاجات كتير 

متحملوهاش للمسلمين كلهم بقى ولا للقرأن ..

بس غيرى العنوان بقى وعدلى المضمون ههههههههههههههههه    :ranting:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا استنى بقى عشان انتى وقعتى نفسك تحت ضرسى هههههههههههه
> 
> القاضى ده اللى هو مسلم ..!! الكلام ده اللى ودى الدنيا فى داهيه بقى ههههههه ليه لان القاضى هنا مقيد بالقانون مسلم مسيحى يهودى .. يعنى لو كان مسيحى كان هايقدر يعمل ايه ولا يقدر يحكم غير بمواد القانون
> 
> ...



*الظاهر عليك انت يا نصر اللى بتتكلم عن قوانين بلد تانيه غير مصر :a82:
قاضى مييييين اللى ملزم بالقانون ضحكتنى ههههههه
قصدك ملزم بتأييف القانون على حسب صاحب القضيه وسلملى على مدينتى واصحابها :smil12:
ركززز احنا فى مصر بلد الفهلوه اللى طايله كل حاجه حتى القانون مع الاسف والخجل 
لالالالا اغير العنوان لييييييه مش ناويه اعزل انا :beee: ههههههههه*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

على اساس ان مدينتى مشكلتها كانت فى القضاء مش مع محمد ابراهيم سليمان اللى خصص ارضها بالامر المباشر ..!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> على اساس ان مدينتى مشكلتها كانت فى القضاء مش مع محمد ابراهيم سليمان اللى خصص ارضها بالامر المباشر ..!!!



*وهو كان اخد اعدام واتلغى علشان مدينتى برضه :t33:​*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

خد اعدام واتلغى ..!! ؟؟ 

ده الكلام ده المفروض انه هزار ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

* ليه مش حكم الاعدام اتلغى واخد15 سنة سجن وبرضه مؤقتاً*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد ابراهيم سليمان ؟؟ لا مخدش اى احكام اصلا 

انتى بتتكلمى عن هشام طلعت بقى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ايوووووووون هشام مجيبتش سيرة محمد ابراهيم سليمان انا خالص هههههه*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شوفى هاقولك على حاجه مش هاقولك كان فى نقض وكذا وكذا ودفوع فى القضيه وعلى فكره قانونا مكنش ياخد اعدام بردو لان انا تابعت القضيه كل القصه اللى خلت الناس تقول كده وتشكك انه راجل كبير مركز وسلطه غير ان القاضى حكم حكم قبل ان يستكمل باقى الشهود  .. لا خلينى معاكى انها اتطبخت وخلينا نقول زى ما انتى بتقولى ان القضاء فيه كوسه حلو ..

طيب فيه كوسه للمسلمين بس ده الكوسه ليكم اكتر ما هى عليكم فين حق الراجل اللى الرهبان ضربوه بالنار فى ملاوى  وانا قولتلك الموضوع ده قبل كده واتطبخت عشان خاطر عيونكم 

فهل نقول ان المسحيين بيحكموا البلد .. كلام غير واقعى كله


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5373.htm​
*قصدك الموضوع ده ولا حاجه تانيه يا نصر ؟؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5373.htm​
> *قصدك الموضوع ده ولا حاجه تانيه يا نصر ؟؟*



شوفى انا احب الادله اوى يا دون دون احب المعلومات مش الكلام المرسل 

شوفى انا مش هاجادلك فى الخطف خطفوا ولا مخطفوش ولا هاجادلك فى الضرب لان هما اعترفوا بالضرب  انما كل واحد هايحكى على مزاجه تعالى افرجك على الطرفين بقى افضل من ما ناخد معلومات من طرف واحد سواء المسلمين او المسحيين مهو ده اللى ودى الدنيا فى داهيه الاشاعات والنصيبه ان اللى بيسمع اى كلام بيصدقه صح غلط مش مهم اتفرجى 

شوفى المحامى بتاعكم اهو  وشوفى ازاى لم ينكر موت مسلم ضربا بالرصاص ده غير الحاجات التانيه وضع يد على الاراضى وغيرها 

الطرفين اهم امامك واحكمى بنفسك انما انا لا اقتنع باى كلام من طرف لوحده 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlDZs7RjIuU

يا ريت تابعى كل الاجزاء التمانيه وبعدين ابقى قولى اللى انتى عايزاه  

انا عندى واحد ميت وتقولى خطف واعتداء وعندى ارض محدده للدير من الدوله بمساحه معينه تطلع انت ليه كراهب تتخانق على ارض املاك دوله انت بتتعبد ولا بتتخانق على ارض


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

وده فديو اللى اتكلم عليه الشيخ سمير ان المسحيين صوروه من غير ما يعرف وراحوا اتهموه بعد كده انه كان جاى يهاجم الدير بالسلاح مما يظهر اضمار نية السوء عند الرهبان 

وفى الفديو هتلاقوا الشيخ سمير بيهدى ابنه اصلا وبيقوله بالنص مبروك عليهم يقصد الرهبان من هنا لغاية بنى سويف والراجل واضح فى الفديو انه كان بيلم الموضوع مش بيهاجم رغم ان الناس اللى معاه فعلا فى اديهم سلاح لو كانوا عايزين يضربوا الرهبان سهله جدا السلاح فى اديهم والرهبان قدامهم 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEdcF0V-j4c



حتى من عنوان الفديو اللى رافعه وهو مسيحى طبعا كاتب تسجيل اثناء الهجوم الارهابى على الدير واللى يتفرج على الفديو يلاقى ان الكلام على ارض فعلا وخلاف على ارض ابن الشيخ سمير متنرفز وابوه بيهديه وقعد يكلم الرهبان ويضحك معاهم .. طب اللى رافع الفديو بيهدى ولا بينفخ فى النار


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

تصدقوا انا رفعت الفديو التانى ومتفرجتش غير على دقيقتين منه لما كملته دلوقتى اكتشفت حاجه توضح فعلا مين اللى نيته سيئه 

اللى بيصوروا مسيحيين 

الفديو جزئين الجزء الاول منه 8 دقايق ونص عند الدقيقه 7.50  فى الدقيقه سبعه وخمسين ثانيه واحد بيقول للى بيصور قرب على ابونا قرب على ابونا اللى بيصور قاله ده بعيد 
فالتانى قاله خدلى السلاح ده بس بتاع الغفر السلاح بس متصورش الشخص السلاح بس

وهاتسمعوها .. وانا اللى كنت فاكر ان الشيخ سمير الناس اللى معاه معاهم سلاح طلعوا غفر مش مع الشيخ سمير كمان باعتراف اللى بيصور  وده دليل على التلفيق اللى رفع الفديو اظاهر نسى يعمل مونتاج للصوت عشان الكذب يتحبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*كنت افضل ان اؤجل طرح رأيى لما بعد عيدك يا نصر ولكنى اخشى ان تعتقد ان عدم ردنا هو هروب من المواجهه 
اولا كنت اريد أن اسألك هل زرت اى مكان يوجد به دير من قبل ؟؟
اذا كانت اجابتك بلا فدعنى اعلمك ان الاديره مكانها داخل الصحراء حيث يعتقد البدو بالخطأ انهم يملكونها وانت تعلم بكم المشاكل ما بين الدوله وبين هؤلاء البدو الغير معترفين باى قانون سوى قانونهم 
يعيش الرهبان معتزلين العالم بكل اهتماماته ومن المعروف عنهم انهم يعمرون الصحراء المحيطه بهم بشكل واضح لاى زائر
لن اسألك لماذا تجاهلت صورالرهبان المصابين واثار العذابات الظاهره عليهم بوضوح
ولكن دعنى احلل معك ما رأيته فى الفيديوهات التى ارسلتها
اول فيديو يبدأ باعتراف هذا الشيخ بانه ضربهم والابراشى استنكر  وقاله يعنى ايه ضربتهم المفروض تلجأ للقانون قاله اصله استجار بيا !!!!!!!
الم تسأل نفسك ان الاعتداء حدث داخل الدير وعلى حدوده فاذن هناك اعتداء وهناك طرف يدافع عن نفسه 
تركت انت الاعتداء ومسكت فى من دافع عن نفسه وعن ارضه
هل عندك دليل ان من مات مات برصاص الرهبان هذا اولا وحتى ان كان مات برصاص حارس الدير اليس من حقه ان يدافع عن الدير ضد اعتداءات هؤلا الاشخاص المعتدون
النزاع على الارض وهى على حسب كلامك ملك للدوله ما علاقة هذا البدوى  بهذا الشأن
ومن اعطاه الحق فى محاسبة الرهبان او بمطالبته بقانون يحكمهم ولماذا من الاساس يذهب للاحتكاك بهم اكثر من مره !!!
اتهم احداهم بخطف ابنه وضربه وكان رد الابراشى التلقائى انه لا جايب دليل ولا اى شىء يثبت كلامه فاذن لا داعى لتوزيع الاتهامات جزافاً 
الرجل اعترف بخطأ ابنه فى انه حاول الاستيلاء على ارض اثار واعترف باحتكاكه بالرهبان وقال بالحرف انه لامه على ده ..يشكر الراجل وتشكر انت كمان على الفيديو الصادق
هو متضايق بقى انه حاول يحمى ابنه بالصلح ومتغاظ من الرهبان استدعائهم للشرطه وتصويرهم بالموبايلات ما تم من اعتداء بالاسلحه 
امال هو كان منتظر ايه تصويرهم وهما  شهداء وبدون اى اثبات
هذا ليس  اضمار نية السوء عند الرهبان بحسب وصفك لكنه تصوير لحقيقه اراد هو دمسها اراد الا يكون هناك اى دليل ضد ابنه قد يدينه فى المستقبل عند ارتكابه لاى جريمه ضد الرهبان
وكويس انك بنفسك قلت السرلاح فى ايد مين 
وازاى بتنفى ان الشيخ سمير معندهوش سلاح وهو بنفسه قال للابراشى انه بيمتلك سلاح 
الشيخ مكانش بيضحك مع الرهبان محبه فيهم ولكن للتغطيه على الاعتدا اللىلا قام بيه ابنه عليهم ولولا انه عارف ان ابنه اخطأ وان الرهبان معاهم الحق مكانش ده هيبقى موقفه 
الخلاصه اذن
انى لم ارى فى الجزء الاول بتاع التعدى سوى ان الاسلحه مع البدو وان الرهبان بيحاولوا يفضوا االاشتباك وبعدين مش هو ده بالظبط اللى اعترف بيه الشيخ فى لقاءه مع الابراشى وادان ابنه !!
بصراحه انا اتعجب من انك ترى انه لمجرد وجود قتيل يبقى الحق مع البدو 
دعنى اسألك لو قتلت فتاه شخصاً حاول يغتصبها 
لو قتلت انت بنفسك شخص يحاول ان يعتدى على بيتك ويسلبه منك بالقوه 
لو قتل جندى على الحدود شخص متسلل 
ستدين من يا نصر ؟؟
ولما ذا تتعجب من صوت من يصور لم اسمعه يقول اكتر من انه يريد تصوير السلاح فى يد البدو لاثبات وضع
نعم مات شخص ولكنه مات وهو يعتدى على حرمة الدير وان لم يكن هكذا لكان الوضع غير 
فلن يتركوا قاتل يهرب بذنب كهذا لولا انه كان دفاع شرعى عن النفس
باى حق يتكلمون عن ارض من المفترض انها ملك للدوله فاذن للدوله فقط حق مطالبة الرهبان بها 
دعنى اسألك سؤال جانبى لماذا نرى لجانب بعض الاديره المتطرفه فى الصحراء مبنى لمسجد او لجامع ملاصق له 
هل هذا بداعى الوحده الوطنيه وشعار يحيا الهلال مع الصليب ام هناك نيه اخرى وراءهذا التعمد الغير مبرر 

لم اشاهد باقى الاجزاء لضيق وقتى حاليا ولكن يبدو انك تريد ان ترى الامر من زاويه واحده وتريد ان تتهم الرهبان بانهم الاشرار والبدو ملائكه لا يملكون سلاح ولا يعتدون على رهبان يعيشون خلف اسوار الدير العاليه !!!*


----------



## نصر 29 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتى لكى صديقتى العزيزه ولان ساذهب بردى هناك فى موضوع حوار مع صديقى المسلم ..

لكى لا نحمل هذا الموضوع وهذا القسم فوق طاقته


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*احب ان اقول فى البداية ان جئت هنا بدعوة صديقى نصر ..
ودعنىاتسأل فى البداية لماذ تم الخروج من موضوعنا الاساسى الى هنا
هل هى محاولة لاثبات ان المسيحين قاموا باعتداءت كماحدث من مسلمين فى نجع حمادى فى محاولة  لتوازن الكفة ؟؟ ا
ام تريد ان تقول اننا نخاول ان نظهر دائما بمظهر الحمل البرىء وهاهو العكس اننا مذنبون فى  لتعضيد فكرتك فى قضية نجع حمادى؟؟
مجرد تساؤلات وليست هجوم او ادانة لك صديقى
ندخل فى ضلب موضوعنا انت فى هذة القضية اعتمدت على تصوير فيدبو مسيحى تراىء لك انة يدين الرهبان!!
دعنى اذكرك بشىء صدبقى من هم الرهبان اولا؟؟
هم اشخاص تركوا العالم وتفرغوا لغبادة اللة بغيدا عن  صخب الدنيا
ماهو دافغهم كما ترى انت انهم اعتدوا علىارض الغير؟؟
هل سوف يقوموا بتوريثها لاولادهم !!!!!
عدد الرهبان فى هذا الدير 12 راهب فهل لهم السطوة والقدرة علىالاعتداء على عرب المنطقة وعلى ارضهم ؟؟
كل ما اردواة هولاء الرهبان ان يقوموا بعمل سور لديرهم الذى بلا سور اساسا وارجع لحيثيات الموضوع ترى هل كلامى صحيح ام لا
موضوع القيديو بقى اللى انتى مقتنع انة دليل ادانة
اشخاص بعد ماحدث الحادث من اعتداء قاموا بالذهاب الىالمنطقة لتصوير الحدث
فماذا فى هذا الشريط من ادانة ؟؟
شخص يقول لشخص صور السلاح  اللى فى ايد الغفر
مش الغفر دول تبع الحكومة ولااية صديقى!!
المهم صديقى ماريتة انت دليل ادانةاى كان انا فى منتهى الاستغراب منة
تدافع عن الشيخ سمير  عشان قال  مبروك عليهم لحد بنى سويف 
انا ضحكت صديقى من كلامة 
كان لابد ان يقول هذا  لتهدئة الموضوع بعد ان قام با شعالة ورراى ان الموضوع اخد حجم اكبر منة
اعتدءات على رهبان وتعذيبهم وقتل شخص كان موجود معالرهبان ف هذة الاحداث كما  قرات صديقى
لم يكن الذى قتل من ان اى طرف بل هو شخص لس لة ناقةولاجمل فيما حدث
تقول انهم مسيحين واية المشكلة صديقى
هل انت الوحيد الذى راىء هذا الفيديو من المسلمين واستطاع ان  يرى ما ترى صديقى
لا اعتقد  ؟؟ 
هل الرهبان لديهم سلاح وقاموا باطلاق النار وقتلوا  شخص من المنطقة  !!!
ارجو ان تكون نظرتك فيها خيادية اكتر
تتهم رهبان بسوء النية وهذا امر غير مقبول صديقى
وكما قالت صديقتى العزيزة دونا الارض محل الخلاف مللك للدولة والاثار
مادخل  الشيخ سمير واتباعة بها ؟؟
فىالنهاية ارى صدبقى ان هذا الموضوع  انت رايتة كما رايت موضوع حادث  نجع حمادى
مخاولات تبربر لاى اعتداء بصورة المنطق لايقبلها صدبقى ابدا
 فى النهاية اقول لك عيد سعيد عليك صديقى



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*القضاء الإداري تصر علي إلزام البابا شنودة بالتصريح للمسيحي بالزواج الثاني !!!! ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا ادرى لما التعنت فى هذه الامور الحساسه 
لما العناد فى اشياء لا يجوز فيها العناد 
هذه ليست كنيسه يرفضون استكمال بنائها ولا دير يطالبون بهدم سوره
انها عقيده ندافع عنها بدمائنا فهى اغلى من ان نتنازل عنها 
لن يرضخ البابا ولن نرضخ نحن 
فالتنازل وقبول الحكم له معنى لن يقبله احد
يبدو ان الخراب أت سريعاً واسرع من تخيلنا*


----------

